# Lang 36" hybrid patio for sale in northern Alabama area



## stro3579 (Jul 11, 2014)

I am selling my langs 36" patio hybrid.  I am in northern Alabama and asking  $1200 

I can send Picts upon request.  I posted some on the lang thread.  Not sure how to link pict to this thread.


----------



## ishbbq (Jul 12, 2014)

Stro3579 said:


> I am selling my langs 36" patio hybrid. I am in northern Alabama and asking $1200
> 
> I can send Picts upon request. I posted some on the lang thread. Not sure how to link pict to this thread.


Why are you selling? I'm asking because I am seriously considering a Lang, and would like to know your thoughts.

Tony


----------



## stro3579 (Jul 12, 2014)

ishbbq said:


> Why are you selling? I'm asking because I am seriously considering a Lang, and would like to know your thoughts.
> 
> Tony


just haven't been using it.  I lost the desire to cook since my son past away.   The Lang grills are great grills.  If I was to do it again it would be a lang.


----------



## ishbbq (Jul 12, 2014)

Stro3579 said:


> just haven't been using it. I lost the desire to cook since my son past away. The Lang grills are great grills. If I was to do it again it would be a lang.


Oh my. I'm sorry for your loss. I wish you and your family love and peace brother.


----------



## stro3579 (Aug 4, 2014)

.













20130408_190906.jpg



__ stro3579
__ Aug 4, 2014


----------



## stro3579 (Aug 4, 2014)

20130408_190857.jpg



__ stro3579
__ Aug 4, 2014






Finally figured out how to post pictures


----------



## stro3579 (Aug 15, 2014)

Still for sale


----------



## cats49er (Mar 5, 2015)

Do you still have your Lang smoker?


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cats49er said:


> Do you still have your Lang smoker?


yes I still have it


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like an awesome unit! Have you done any modifications to it?


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 6, 2015)

mikewoods said:


> Looks like an awesome unit! Have you done any modifications to it?


Just firebrick mod.


----------



## cfu9676 (Mar 8, 2015)

I am interested in the hybrid. Will you tell me how far you're located from the nashville area?


----------



## cfu9676 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 8, 2015)

I am a hour and 15 min away from you.  I am in huntsville area.


----------



## dro276 (Mar 8, 2015)

Do you still have the Lang.


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes,I still have it


----------



## dro276 (Mar 8, 2015)

From looking at the pictures, it looks like in good shape. Is there anything wrong with it? Was it kept under shelter from the weather? Did I read correctly that you are located in Huntsville, Alabama? I'm located in Memphis.


----------



## cfu9676 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent another pm


----------



## atate (Mar 13, 2015)

please advise if this is still available as i am in mississippi and interested............ty


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes still available


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sale pending.  Should be gone by the weekend


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 21, 2015)

Stro3579 said:


> I am selling my langs 36" patio hybrid.  I am in northern Alabama and asking  *SOLD*
> 
> I can send Picts upon request.  I posted some on the lang thread.  Not sure how to link pict to this thread.


----------



## jackpunx (May 19, 2015)

Sending pm


----------



## tbeezy (Aug 11, 2015)

Still got it for sale?


----------

